# What kind of chickens are in Wizard of Oz



## ChubbyChicken (Jul 2, 2012)

in the part where Dorothy is singing over the rainbow.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

The videos arnt great with being the yellow brown tones but the chickens in the background look like White Rocks and Rhode Island Reds. I'm just guessing though by color and size.


----------



## Marengoite (Jul 11, 2012)

In the books, L. Frank Baum had a character named Bilina that was Dorothy's chicken. She appears to have been a Silver Spangled Hamburg.


----------

